# Calvin on Politics



## ooguyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello All,

I have an oprotunity to write a paper for a class on Calvin's political thought, though I am having a hard time finding resources . Does anyone here have any ideas or can perhaps point me in a fruitful direction. 

A spot in my bibliography to the winner!


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 20, 2009)

Look at chapter 13 in William Bouwsma's _John Calvin: A Sixteenth Century Portrait_.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 20, 2009)

*John Calvin on Human Government and the State.* By David W. Hall, Ph.D. In The Confessional Presbyterian, vol. 4 (2008).


----------



## mgeoffriau (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd also recommend Douglas Kelly's book: The Emergence of Liberty in the Modern World: The Influence of Calvin on Five Governments from the 16th Through 18th Centuries.


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 20, 2009)

There was also a good book I read by Nathaniel McFetridge called Calvinism in History which shows how Calvin's doctrines (biblical Christianity) transformed the western world. It is a little booklet, but an exciting read. You can find it online Calvinism in history - Google Book Search.


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 22, 2009)

Primary Sources:
Institutes book 4 chapter 20 pp 14-16
His sermons on Deuteronomy (if you can find them).


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 22, 2009)

We have a book called Calvin: On God and Political Duty. You can try to find it on Amazon, or if you can't I would be willing to loan it to you and mail it to you if you'd like. PM me or Theognome.


----------

